# something is not right down there



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

My son is 6 weeks and intact. When I changed his diaper just now he was very fussy. Come to think of it he was real clingy all night which was weird for him. Anyway he has a HUGE erection that wont go down, I mean it is rock hard and it looks like towards the top of it is larger than usual. Should I call the Dr?


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

How long has he had the erection? My DS had them a LOT when he was a newborn, and now that he's past a year, he only gets them sometimes. I couldn't find any information online about anything to be concerned about with a baby erection that won't go down. I'd give it a couple hours and then call your ped if you're still concerned. If the top of his penis is larger than usual, it could just be the glans. I know if my DS has an erection, the end of his penis is quite a bit bigger, but thats only because of the glans.

It doesn't hurt to call the doctor if you're concerned, but if they ask you to bring him in, do NOT let them retract him, that won't help anything (at least not that I know of).

ETA: you could try a warm bath, see if that makes the erection go away. I've never noticed my DS having one in the bath, only in the cold air during diaper changes etc (esp in the middle of the night).


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

Has he been peeing normally? I would definitely call the doctor if he hasn't been urinating.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe (Jun 19, 2007)

He has been peeing like a race horse. lol I just have never seen him have such a large erection. I kinda tried to push it down with a wipe and I swear you couldn't even move it. lol I have seen him have them before, but usually I am able to kinda push it to the side to clean it and it moves around. Maybe becuase he was upset at the diaper change he was tightening it. I have no idea. He feel asleep and I just peeked in his diaper and it is gone. MAN... I miss having GIRLS! lol


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

There is a condition of constant erection called priapism but I doubt this is what he has. As long as he is feeding, urinating and afebrile, I would just continue to watch him. But if the fussiness continues or he spikes a temp or if you're worried, call the doc. Better to call than to worry.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Newborns bodies are still getting the hang of things so that probably explains why it was not going down and then once he went to sleep he did.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Also make sure that he doesn't have a hair wrapped around his penis.


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

:


----------



## papacraftsman (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Blythe* 
He has been peeing like a race horse. lol I just have never seen him have such a large erection. I kinda tried to push it down with a wipe and I swear you couldn't even move it. lol I have seen him have them before, but usually I am able to kinda push it to the side to clean it and it moves around. Maybe becuase he was upset at the diaper change he was tightening it. I have no idea. He feel asleep and I just peeked in his diaper and it is gone. MAN... I miss having GIRLS! lol

By now I hope this is resolved but as I followed through the threads here I didn't see any alerts to or warninings of the priapism needing immediate medical attention asap. Now, in an infant or toddler you need to be able to recognize an erection that is harder than it should be or irregular shaped or asymetrical or not hard throughout it but still hard in any one portion or an erection that is not neccessarily hard but not as soft as it feels in the placid state that continues for an hour goes away and comes back soon after possibly again and again. The re-occuring type priapism is easily overlooked as "normal growth"
but sneaks right under our noses ,persay, and can cause the same damage to the penis as the other types sometimes it gradually resovles its self or it does often culminate in a chronic case of erection.If you're uncertain how to judge the tumescence (firmness) of the erection in question. Test it in this manner. Start by following these steps:lay child
down in a comfortable position on his back take off the diaper and any clothing that is
in the way. Any clothing that is too tight anywere, can cause blood circulation to be affected and a blood circulation problem can cause priapism. Now visually examine his penis. Is it standing up(pointing up) or is it pointing to one side or pointing toward his belly button or towards his feet. Next you need to change his body position in relation
to gravity. For example ;if penis was pointing towards his feet pick him up by his ankles
or legs so he is upside down. Watch his penis for a change in its position it should yeild to the pull of gravity by pointing to his belly button. This will happen rapidly if the penis
is not erected. It's not necessary to suspend him more than 5seconds. If his penis was pointing to the side you would turn him onto his side by laying him on the opposite side his penis was pointing too. If his penis DOES NOT YEILD to gravity he does have an erection. If you appy any force to the penis to change it's position after this gravity test has indicated that he has an erection, you may unknowingly cause harm to the erectile tissues and or connective tissues inside his penis. If you are not certain of the meaning of priapism, please for his sake look it up or ask a urologist that specializes in males. Don't trust a nurse or general physician to have all the knowledge on this matter. An erection is normal in an infant or toddler, so have no fear if and when you find an erection is occurring. But take a few preventive measures." Watch the time" an infants erection should go away in 30min or less,a toddlers erection should go away in 45min or less. A 5yrolds penis can withstand approxmately 1 hour of erection. A 10yrolds penis can withstand an 1 and a half hour erection. If an erection does outlast these time frames, you must seek medical help ASAP. A child's penis is not as rugged (durable) as an adults penis. Without the maturation of puberty an adult's penis would suffer internal damage during an attempt to conduct intercourse.And concerning priapism, few parents and other caretakers have been informed about this. I'm hoping others with take their share off care in the this matter and save a little penis from priapism. Don't ever force an erection to bend or twist or push it out of it's natural place. If an erection is extra
hard in a pre-adolescent or toddler or an infant; it is probably a case of priapism and even if it goes soft before the time frame guidlines are past.TAKE IMMEDIATE MEDICAL ACTION, BECAUSE PRIAPISM STOPS AFTER THE PENIS' ERECTILE TISSUES AND CONNECTIVE TISSUES ARE DAMAGED. The priapism can return again doing further damage to the poor injured penis. The likelyhood of priapism returning are reduced with
medical treatment. Currently studies are, for the first time in history, being done to indicate the percentage of men with erectile disfunction that suffered priapism in their childhood. And it seems to be high.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I've heard of prolonged erections but didn't know the techinical term. Anyway, how common is it? How would you know if the erection is extra firm? I swear always something else to worry about.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Blythe* 
He has been peeing like a race horse. lol I just have never seen him have such a large erection. I kinda tried to push it down with a wipe and I swear you couldn't even move it. lol I have seen him have them before, but usually I am able to kinda push it to the side to clean it and it moves around. Maybe becuase he was upset at the diaper change he was tightening it. I have no idea. He feel asleep and I just peeked in his diaper and it is gone. MAN... I miss having GIRLS! lol

She says here it did go away on its own. So no worries there.

Thanks for the info on what to watch for. I have no worries honestly about that since 99% of the time the human body functions as it should IMHO

I know that needing to pee can sometimes make an erection more reluctant to go down in some cases but it will usually relax in a few minutes.


----------

